# thinkin bout a gecko



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

hi there, i have a empty 10 galn and iam thinkin bout getting a gecko of some type,i ws wonderin if anyone could tell me what kind and what kind of accories i need for the tank, and how much it would set me back..and any other general info i need to know...thanks alot


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

i spent £30 on a viv with a ventilated lid (its going to have to be upgraded soon) about £8 on a heat mat, about £10 on a light and fittings, a bag of reptile sand was about £3.50, afew £ for a cave, 40p for a water bowl and then it costs me about £2.30 a week to feed.

Im starting to regret buying it as its quite boring, but that doesnt mean im not going to look after it, as reptile stores dont seem to take in pets incase of deseases

I think burf's the guy to ask when it comes to geckos


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Alrighty then!







Anyway i have a leopard gecko that is about 7-8 inches, i have had it science it was a baby. I love this gecko, it is very active, loves to be held, and it is probably the easiest lizard ever to clean up after and maintain.







This lizard only needs a 10 gallon tank with a screen top lid for life. If you want 2-3 you need a 15-20 gal. Also you cant keep 2 males together. The gender is easily checked when a little older. If u want to know how to check gender just ask, anyway i would recomend this lizard to beginers and pros







it is an all out great lizard(they are easily bred too) well here is a link to a caresheet on themleo gecko profile thanx to Burf!

WELL THIS SHOULD EXPLAIN IT ALL!









*B-rad*


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Leopard gecko, gold dust gecko or tokay gecko. Each will run you from $10 to $30 dollars unless you want something fancy.


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

that link was very helpfull PunkRock,my tank is 20''longx11''highx10'' wide..is this big enough for 1??and exactly how should the tank be set up..dose anybody have any pics of there tanks that would help me out?and i was wonderin exactly how you clean these tanks?


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

johndeere said:


> ...or tokay gecko...
> [snapback]1039392[/snapback]​


I wouldn't keep a _Gecko Gecko_ in a 10gallon. These guys love to climb and need a tall enclosure. And they're also mean mofo's


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

piranahjones said:


> that link was very helpfull PunkRock,my tank is 20''longx11''highx10'' wide..is this big enough for 1??and exactly how should the tank be set up..dose anybody have any pics of there tanks that would help me out?and i was wonderin exactly how you clean these tanks?
> [snapback]1039568[/snapback]​


That tank is big enough for 1-2 leopard geckos, leos are very cool because they only poop in one spot in your tank







that makes it much easier. also i will try to post pics of my tank ASAP


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

so you just scoop just there crap?.and i just call a lps and they have babies for $30..is this a good price??ill be waitin for those pics punkrocker


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

30$ is reasonable for a baby but try talkin the owner down to 25$, anyway im tryin to get the pics from "my pictures" to this site do u know how? it asks for a URL address an my pics arent from the internet but there in a file. anyway i have a really cool/funny pic of my leo lookin at the camera, almost looks like he is smilin

*B-rad*


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

beats me,iam not good with that stuff... ya got a PM


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

ElKingo said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > ...or tokay gecko...
> ...


Mines not mean like alot of people say but he is fast. About 7-8" and still in a 10. He also poops in the same spot so its easy to clean his tank.


----------

